# Schedules on Thursday- Amazon Flex



## Chantelle

How does it work?? They said at noon schedules come out but I don't have one.


----------



## FlexDriver

Chantelle said:


> How does it work?? They said at noon schedules come out but I don't have one.


You are holding the phone in the wrong direction, it is posted at the back of the phone! look again! lol


----------



## Chantelle

Ohhhh lol. No, seriously. I just got a notification of schedules posted but I didn't get ANY days. Starting to hate flex


----------



## Pjones

Didn't receive any blocks for upcoming week either. Had 40 hours+ signed up for. Also not able to sign up for same day blocks.


----------



## Chantelle

Ugh!!! This sucks!!


----------



## Pjones

Yes, I'm trying to get ahold of a phone number to avoid automated replies on email but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## MackTruck3873

Im in Miami and it seems hours are assigned between 2-3pm est. Last week I got 14 hrs and this week 8 hrs. There are rumors that we will eventually deliver regular prime packages(local) as well, so that may bring in more work. You can pick up hours that other drivers have dropped but they go fast. Remember that at this point in time this program is still in pilot phase. I do think they have capped the amount of drivers they are using now.


----------



## highwhey

They must be capping the hours because I onboarded Monday and the lady giving the session told us were the first onboarding group for 3 cities. Since getting my background approved, I haven't seen any available hours. I put my availability but haven't received anything ether. I've also been checking constantly to seeif there are any available hours.


----------



## FlexDriver

MackTruck3873 said:


> Im in Miami and it seems hours are assigned between 2-3pm est. Last week I got 14 hrs and this week 8 hrs. There are rumors that we will eventually deliver regular prime packages(local) as well, so that may bring in more work. You can pick up hours that other drivers have dropped but they go fast. Remember that at this point in time this program is still in pilot phase. I do think they have capped the amount of drivers they are using now.


Do you mean assignment of blocks for each day at 2-3pm EST??


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Do you mean assignment of blocks for each day at 2-3pm EST??


No the schedule comes out around 3 on Thursday for the following week.


----------



## FlexDriver

Just received the notification, "0" zero hours scheduled as usual!


----------



## limepro

Same here.


----------



## nighthawk398

I worked yesterday 4 hours now have none for next week


----------



## GrandpaD

Two hours yesterday, six hours today...and nada for next week. But I'm happy with 8 hours of holiday pay. Hopefully folks will tip Santa's last minute gift helper.


----------



## Pjones

Nothing for next week also. Glad i got this 8 hour christmas eve block though.


----------



## Lol

Got 8 for next week in Dallas... I feel rich already. I ordered my sandwich with cheese today. I had to cut costs since the Uber rate cut.


----------



## Lol

There's 2 hours open in dallas right now


----------



## Uber ATL

I made over $370 on flex in two days! I like it alot


----------



## Electricifier

No hours for me. Have to play the get up at midnight game and the constantly refreshing the app game


----------



## GrandpaD

I'm not complaining, but sometimes you wonder. I had a final 2 hour block last night...1 delivery (paper bag with 1 item) 16 miles away. Didn't return to warehouse. At $54, that's an expensive bag. Again, my wallet isn't complaining.

The warehouse manager said he really expects heavy demand once a couple of things happen - 1. They get their liquor license and 2. When the program allows customers to use computer ordering (read the Prime Now reviews on Amazon, people hate it's only available via a phone app).

For now it's the Wilson Pickett song "I'm gonna wait til the Midnight Hour..."


----------



## FlexDriver

GrandpaD said:


> I'm not complaining, but sometimes you wonder. I had a final 2 hour block last night...1 delivery (paper bag with 1 item) 16 miles away. Didn't return to warehouse. At $54, that's an expensive bag. Again, my wallet isn't complaining...."


I can see a $20 bill as a tip for you in my magic ball! making a total of $74 lol


----------



## Electricifier

GrandpaD said:


> 1. They get their liquor license and 2. When the program allows customers to use computer ordering (read the Prime Now reviews on Amazon, people hate it's only available via a phone app).


They advertised two hour delivery on Christmas Eve on their website, and people believed they could use their desktop computers or laptops to order through prime now. When they found out they had to download an app to their phone they got pissed. It has been a very common complaint that I wish Amazon would fix.

As a customer, I order quite a lot on Amazon.com, and I have yet to place an order on prime now simply because I hate ordering stuff using my phone. It would be nice to be able to order on prime now via a desktop or laptop computer. I would definitely start using it.


----------



## krazo

Drove 4 hours day before xmas eve, and 4 hour xmas eve. Nada for next week


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

It doesn't make sense why Amazon customers can't order from their desktop or laptop. It is not like we are transporting the customer anywhere. 

Also, Amazon should increase the guaranteed pay for inclement weather. If I'm driving on ice, at least I will have a smile on my face while sliding down the street for $27/hour.


----------



## FlexDriver

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> It doesn't make sense why Amazon customers can't order from their desktop or laptop. It is not like we are transporting the customer anywhere.
> 
> Also, Amazon should increase the guaranteed pay for inclement weather. If I'm driving on ice, at least I will have a smile on my face while sliding down the street for $27/hour.


Agreed!


----------



## Hhk

on the other side, Uber management will come up up with :

Dear Partner,
We know that you have been sliding on snow a lot. Since sliding doesn't consume any gas, we are reducing the rates for the next 2 months. The rates will be brought back up when our CEO starts listening to our drivers in Seattle.


----------



## mausibaer

I picked up a little bit of info about scheduling last night. I work in Houston, so YMMV.

The dispatcher told me that very few blocks are sent out with the weekly schedule since they don't have a great feel yet for the demand. The midnight releases are based on what they already have on the queue for the next day and the pattern they've seen in the last few days. The majority of the blocks are actually released to be picked up throughout the day as the orders come in. I worked 10 hours on Xmas Eve and I spent a lot time watching the dispatchers. As orders were coming in, they were analyzing the demand vs how many drivers were scheduled and opening more blocks periodically during the course of the day.


----------



## Hhk

mausibaer said:


> I picked up a little bit of info about scheduling last night. I work in Houston, so YMMV.
> 
> The dispatcher told me that very few blocks are sent out with the weekly schedule since they don't have a great feel yet for the demand. The midnight releases are based on what they already have on the queue for the next day and the pattern they've seen in the last few days. The majority of the blocks are actually released to be picked up throughout the day as the orders come in. I worked 10 hours on Xmas Eve and I spent a lot time watching the dispatchers. As orders were coming in, they were analyzing the demand vs how many drivers were scheduled and opening more blocks periodically during the course of the day.


I think I saw you that day.. weren't you the guy with a white hat and a monkey on your shoulder?

On a serious note, its hard to keep looking for blocks unless you are assigned one. Couldnt find any blocks last night, have had the app on all day today, nothing's popped up. That confirms we are demand based. Anyone else in Dallas who was able to pickup any blocks yesterday/today?


----------



## FlexDriver

There were no deliveries yesterday (Dec 25th) ! Today I saw couple of pop ups for 2 hrs blocks which I didn't picked, not worth my time to travel that long for 2 hrs block.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I saw a couple of open blocks but was too slow to pick them up. Good thing I didn't since there is a tornado watch in Dallas. I don't think there was too much demand today but who knows.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

tornado watch in December??? I guess I need to keep my eye on the weather with this job.


----------



## Hhk

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/lab/5338635009.html

Employee, benefits, overtime... alright .. Travis, kiss my ass to get me back on Uber.. I am done driving passengers.


----------



## limepro

Hhk said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/lab/5338635009.html
> 
> Employee, benefits, overtime... alright .. Travis, kiss my ass to get me back on Uber.. I am done driving passengers.


Posted 26 days ago, good luck.


----------



## FlexDriver

Hhk said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/lab/5338635009.html
> 
> Employee, benefits, overtime... alright .. Travis, kiss my ass to get me back on Uber.. I am done driving passengers.


(10.50 base per hour plus tips)
+ Your Gas
+ Your Vehicle
+ Your Insurance
+ Holidays Season is almost over
*Hold on Travis! he/she is NOT ready to be kissed on a$$ yet!*


----------



## Hhk

tips were 4.5 to 5.$ per delivery avg... Imagine 15-20 deliveries in a 8 hour daily shift!!


Thats 85$ in hours, plus 75 in tips minus 15$ gas, minus 10$ tolls = 140$ a day, work 5 days a week = 700 a week.

Only disadvantage would be the miles, around 1000 a week. Overtime would definitely cover the expenses.


----------



## limepro

Hhk said:


> tips were 4.5 to 5.$ per delivery avg... Imagine 15-20 deliveries in a 8 hour daily shift!!
> 
> Thats 85$ in hours, plus 75 in tips minus 15$ gas, minus 10$ tolls = 140$ a day, work 5 days a week = 700 a week.
> 
> Only disadvantage would be the miles, around 1000 a week. Overtime would definitely cover the expenses.


I make $700 on flex in 20 hours - expenses.


----------



## nighthawk398

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> It doesn't make sense why Amazon customers can't order from their desktop or laptop. It is not like we are transporting the customer anywhere.
> 
> Also, Amazon should increase the guaranteed pay for inclement weather. If I'm driving on ice, at least I will have a smile on my face while sliding down the street for $27/hour.


Last night was $18 an hr on flooded streets


----------



## Chantelle

I have been pretty lucky lately to catch shifts during the day. Still trying to clear $600/$700 a week but I am not far off  I sit at the warehouse and watch the dispatcher and listen. The dispatcher often hints whether there will be an opening so we can go in and snatch it.


----------



## nighthawk398

Chantelle said:


> I have been pretty lucky lately to catch shifts during the day. Still trying to clear $600/$700 a week but I am not far off  I sit at the warehouse and watch the dispatcher and listen. The dispatcher often hints whether there will be an opening so we can go in and snatch it.


Wow did not know you can just show up and wait for them to announce openings


----------



## Electricifier

Chantelle said:


> The  dispatcher often hints whether there will be an opening so we can go in and snatch it.


I was wondering about that, I saw a few people at the warehouse a few days ago who said their next block was at 6 oclock...it was currently noon!

I used to be able to refresh the app, and catch quite a few blocks during "certain times of the day." I still see them become available, but they are gone when I hit accept deliveries. It's as though somebody already knew exactly when the block was going to become available.

I am working on an email to support that includes some ideas to keep the program in the spirit of flexible hours for ALL...not just those who can wake up at midnight, keep refreshing the app all day long, or hanging out at the warehouse to grab an olive branch


----------



## rmiller478

Does anyone have any contact info besides the email on the website? I am trying to work in New York. I know they already started but I never was contacted, and every time I contact via email I get a generic message that isn't helpful at all.almost as if a robot is talking to me.


----------



## nighthawk398

Its Thursday again but not holding my breath


----------



## krazo

They're going to have to retrain me if I don't get hours soon


----------



## krazo

Just got my schedule for next week. No hours.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Just got my schedule for next week. No hours.


Same here, I haven't been able to work all week though, family crisis.


----------



## SomeChick82

No hours here either. My last scheduled block was before Christmas.


----------



## Electricifier

No Bueno...no hours for me either


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Same here, I haven't been able to work all week though, family crisis


Sorry to hear about the crisis. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## GrandpaD

No hours..but another 2 hour block this afternoon via pop-up.

Edit - Got my gift card email this evening.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Sorry to hear about the crisis. Let me know if I can help.


It's being worked on, father-in-law had seizures in front of me on Monday, called 911 and had 5 more before ambulance got there and a heart attack in the process. He has at least a few more days in the hospital so I have had to stay home while the wife goes to the hospital and can't leave in case she has to leave in a hurry.


----------



## Flexer

Had Tue and Wed hours scheduled 3 weeks in a row. Changed availability next week due to plans and got zero hours scheduled.


----------



## FlexDriver

Did anyone received a "Shift Scheduling" notification/popup today??


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexDriver said:


> Did anyone received a "Shift Scheduling" notification/popup today??


Not yet


----------



## Lol

Yup. Got 8 on Sunday 12-8


----------



## sofla11

nighthawk398 said:


> Not yet


Me neither. Still have grey dots for next week!


----------



## FlexDriver

Looks like East Coast is running behind! No midnight popups since last 5 nights and no weekly "Shift Scheduling" notification/popup today!!


----------



## sofla11

Mine just came up... 0 hours!


----------



## GrandpaD

11pm Pacific, no email.


----------



## nighthawk398

I switched over from flex to .com and now got a 4 hr block for the 20th

there was a rumor that Dallas last day for contractors was Feb 9, anyone know about that?


----------



## Electricifier

nighthawk398 said:


> I switched over from flex to .com and now got a 4 hr block for the 20th
> 
> there was a rumor that Dallas last day for contractors was Feb 9, anyone know about that?


I don't know about Dallas, but they are gone in Austin now


----------



## Ryan1983

I actually got 8 scheduled next tuesday. Did the midnight rush tonight and got 8 for tomorrow. Austin is really starting to pick the business up after they got rid of the courier company.


----------



## nighthawk398

Ryan1983 said:


> I actually got 8 scheduled next tuesday. Did the midnight rush tonight and got 8 for tomorrow. Austin is really starting to pick the business up after they got rid of the courier company.


I got 4 for today after signing up at midnight but it's dot Com orders


----------



## FlexZone

Got all I wanted next week for .com (16 hours) I may pick up more as I have not gone a day without a notification that hours are available on the days I didn't sign up for about an hour before the shift starts. Yesterday the farmers branch location had 12-15 cars loading up in the warehouse with about 10 carts that had not been picked up yet by the 15 minute grace window.


----------



## limepro

I didn't get anything on schedule but usually have no problem picking up 40 hours per week.


----------



## nighthawk398

I only have weekends during the day they gave me Sunday but not next Saturday however I do have tomorrow and Sunday, maybe I can pick up the 27 that day


----------



## nighthawk398

I guess Amazon is just having us grab spots daily now
None for week of March 6-12 for me for farmers branch


----------



## Flexer

nighthawk398 said:


> I guess Amazon is just having us grab spots daily now
> None for week of March 6-12 for me for farmers branch


I haven't been scheduled a slot in over 4 weeks, but I can grab them daily as they become available. Sucks refreshing while delivering though. Changing our pick up location sucks too. I liked only being 15 from the warehouse, but I will give it a try next week.


----------



## nighthawk398

Flexer said:


> I haven't been scheduled a slot in over 4 weeks, but I can grab them daily as they become available. Sucks refreshing while delivering though. Changing our pick up location sucks too. I liked only being 15 from the warehouse, but I will give it a try next week.


Where is the new flex locatiom? Maybe you will get to drive I'm the warehouse like we do in farmers branch


----------



## Flexer

nighthawk398 said:


> Where is the new flex locatiom? Maybe you will get to drive I'm the warehouse like we do in farmers branch


Love Field area


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

too bad i don't drive for Uber anymore. I almost miss waiting at Love field for passengers and watching that officer give out tickets to violators downstairs. Almost... 

It should be interesting to see the changes in delivery areas, if any, after the move to Love field area. Downtown should be easier. But getting to the new location may be tougher especially early in the morning.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I haven't been on schedule for a month now but I am getting more hours since the contractors left.


----------



## nighthawk398

some reason my schedule did not update yesterday, I still show dots for next week


----------



## Flexer

I was scheduled for the first time in months. 8 hours this weekend and 12 hours next week.


----------



## FlexDriver

nighthawk398 said:


> some reason my schedule did not update yesterday, I still show dots for next week


The new App update (v 3.0.2408.0)has brought lot of issues to my phone, I have to log-in every after few hours, before that I do not have to log in for weeks. Some one else have same problem??


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexDriver said:


> The new App update (v 3.0.2408.0)has brought lot of issues to my phone, I have to log-in every after few hours, before that I do not have to log in for weeks. Some one else have same problem??


yes its made me login earlier, and still seeing dots for next week


----------

